# Halloween University 2010 Classes are now posted !



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Have you checked out the classes offered at Halloween University? 
These classes are only at the National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention!
Come to our convention and learn *EVERYTHING* about Haunted Houses, Halloween and Horror there!

Class itinerary, prices and schedule are now online!
Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education

National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention
Valley Forge Convention Center, PA
April 29th - May 2nd, 2010
National Halloween Convention | Horror Antiques Authors Monster Collectors


----------

